# FIRST POST: PRETTY GIRLS CC WELCOME



## lgraysn (Feb 13, 2008)

THIS IS MY FIRST TIME PLEASE CC
:hail:


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice. The models are quite pretty. The only minor annoyance is the double highlights in there eyes. But that is a very minor issue. BTW, welcome to the forum, glad you joined us. And with work like this, please post often.


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome Noob!

Good for you, posting...


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 13, 2008)

good lighting and everything. 

just the eyes look a little too bright for my taste.


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 13, 2008)

I think they are very well done, the first one the model is great but just find the background is fighting against the model. She looks too polished and finished for the background. The second model looks far better in the colour photo then the B&W one, it looks a bit washed out and the colour of the beads,skin tone, her makeup and the emerald green adding subtle hue make a huge difference in the photo.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 13, 2008)

Reading the thread title, I thought you only wanted cc from pretty girls...:lmao:

These girls are very pretty, the pics are a bit too dreamy for me. Especially in #3, there seems to be an extra ring around the girl. I don't think that really adds to the photo.


thanx for sharing



pascal


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Feb 14, 2008)

My fav is #2.
I'm sure that her parents will LOVE it.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Feb 14, 2008)

The first model actually looks a little blown to me, and could probably be a bit sharper. But just a tad! Beautiful pictures, I'm not a fan of the effects on 3 but you have great composition and a great eye. Keep posting


----------



## Sun Devil Rob (Feb 15, 2008)

I personally like the multiple catchlights by the way.


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 17, 2008)

They are very nice, but since you asked for it, keep smiling

The sharp shadow on #1 yells "amateur". The ambient light looks fairly low, so you could use a wider aperture and less flash for much nicer lighting.

All of them, but especially #2&3, really need backlighting. You need to work out a way to add some light to the back of the hair so your portraits have a more 3 dimensional appeal.

Something like this?


----------

